# Es un rele o no ? Problema microondas



## Heisenbergg (Oct 21, 2017)

Tengo un horno de microondas que no enciende, y creo que es por este componente, sera un rele?,  medi continuidad entre las patas y no hay nada, ni siquiera al alimentar. ...

Imágenes del componente


----------



## capitanp (Oct 21, 2017)

Si, es un relé estándar de microondas
si unimos los terminales faston que se conectan a el arrancaría el magnetrón, el ventilador, motor de rotación de plato y luz, siempre que la puerta esté cerrada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2017)

Es un relé de bobina de 12 v


----------



## Heisenbergg (Oct 21, 2017)

Gracias, entonces si ha de ser ese el problemo pienso, lo malo es que no tengo de ese tipo de rele, sera que puedo hacer uso de otro rele en otra placa?



Alguien saba entre que patas hay continuidad cuándo se alimenta la bobina?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 21, 2017)

El resplandor del flash no deja ver, ¿que símbolo hay dibujado?, ¿interruptor o conmutador?.
La patilla de abajo ¿se ha roto, estaba cortada, iba soldada?

En principio, si no es conmutador (con la patilla de abajo), las conexiones faston de arriba tendrían que cerrar al alimentar al relé.


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 21, 2017)

el relay es un DU１PU, muy comun en los micro, los terminales de la bobina son los mas delgados los aplanados son los contactos, normalmente abiertos


----------



## Heisenbergg (Oct 21, 2017)

Y la tercera pata, la sola, ppara que esta?

Ya probe el componente y esta bueno, entonces porque no encendera mi microondas?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 21, 2017)

Prende el display? el fusible de alta esta entero? prende el ventilador y la luz?


----------



## Heisenbergg (Oct 21, 2017)

No prende nada, y ya revise los fusibles, y que haya alimentación


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 22, 2017)

Rastrea los cables y su buena conexión y continuidad, verifica que le llegue voltaje correcto al microcontrolador, los termo fusibles, interruptores y el estado de los transistores y componentes del sistema de regulación.
Por lo general tienen el diagrama eléctrico pegado en la tapa. (No así el electrónico)
En estos días reparar un horno de microondas convencional no es nada complicado.
Los síntomas vienen siendo iguales para cualquier marca, porque el sistema es el mismo.

Si no le encuentras la falla, llévalo con un técnico en electrónica.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 22, 2017)

Si no prende nada, entonces hay dos posibilidades, levantando la tapa, fijate donde entra el cable de alimentación suele haber un soporte que tiene un fusible, en algunos hay otro en la placa, si esto esta bien fijate si hay continuidad en el primario del transformador que esta en la placa frontal, si esta habierto o no le llega tensión, no funciona nada. 
Más raramente pero no imposible el secundario, el puente rectificador e incluso el regulador de tensión


----------



## Heisenbergg (Oct 22, 2017)

Extraje el transformador de la placa y medi ohmeaje para determinar el primario y el secundario, pero las lecturas no son claras, eso quiere decir que esta malo? Como hago para saber a cuanto reducia mi transformador?


----------



## teknosrp (Oct 22, 2017)

Heisenbergg dijo:


> Extraje el transformador de la placa y medi ohmeaje para determinar el primario y el secundario, pero las lecturas no son claras, eso quiere decir que esta malo? Como hago para saber a cuanto reducia mi transformador?



Ese es de una conmutada y no se mide como los normales. Busca en el foro sobre este tipo de fuentes y la manera de trabajar con ellas.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 22, 2017)

Puedes poner algunas fotos de tu placa para verla bien en la parte de la fuente lo más claras posibles de ambas caras


----------



## Heisenbergg (Oct 22, 2017)

Aqui estan las fotos



Fotos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 22, 2017)

Hola, se trata de una fuente conmutada. Entrega alguna tensión en la salida?
Si es sí, son correctas?
Si es no, hay un componente defectuoso gralmente en el primario. Descarta el transformador por el momento, es muy extraño que se estropee.


----------



## josco (Oct 22, 2017)

No habia visto un horno con una conmutada en el panel de control, primera vez. pero bue.. hay la posibilidad de que el circuito LNK este dañado y la otra de que tengas un daño por todo ese sarro que tiene en la parte del micro controlador esa grasa es corrosiva y afecta las tarjetas. hay voltaje en las salidas de la fuente?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 22, 2017)

El LNK564PN puede estar muerto, fijate si en los bornes del capacitor tenes 308Vdc si en tu región la tensión de línea es 220CA, si es de 110 en los bornes tendras 154Vdc, 
El CI trabaja entre 95 y 265Vdc


----------

